# cost of grazing - how much do you think is fair?



## Bowen4Horses (5 February 2010)

hi all 
just a quicky... i have a local landowner coming round this afternoon to discuss renting me some land...

everyone i have spoken to regarding him has said 'oooh he'll charge you the earth'... so... what i need to know is what is a fair price for grazing land to rent... per acre? ish?

also, the field i have my eye on is currently ploughed, so would need seeding etc. do i pay the same for a ploughed field and seed it myself? or do i ask him to seed the field and pay for grazing? 

what's the farmer-field-renting-etiquette?


----------



## Vicki_Krystal (5 February 2010)

I rent my field from a farmer.
It is approx 5 acres and has a stable i use as a field shelter.

Mine has always been grazing land and it is £15 per horse per week


----------



## finkle (5 February 2010)

I rented two acres behind my house for £25.00 a week and was happy with that as obviously it was just at the end of the garden. Other people I know have rented land on a yearly basis for peanuts as it was owned by the Coal Board etc.
Very exciting though, so depends on the farmer really. Not much help am I!


----------



## L&M (5 February 2010)

I rent out a 3 acre field, with its own water supply, for £20 per week.
Hope that helps


----------



## Bowen4Horses (5 February 2010)

thank you all... i used to pay £5 a week for a 10acre field... guess i was lucky!

right, i'm off to dig out a suitably 'country' outfit so i don't look too 'towny'...


----------



## chaps89 (5 February 2010)

If it helps we pay £170 a month for 2 acres (but we also get 3 stables, water, electric and all management costs in that price and there's 2 horses on the land)
If you're renting you might want to ask him about the land management- harrowing/rolling/hedge trimming/fertilising etc


----------



## finkle (5 February 2010)

Thats funny.....wear old country clothing that looks like you actually use it!

It will really depend on him I suppose...some are very business minded and some may just be glad of a guaranteed yearly income, maybe for a one off annual rent.

Either way, on the positive side ,he is definately interested in renting you some land,good luck and let us know the outcome!


----------



## HOLCHE (5 February 2010)

I pay £1000 per year for 4 acres.


----------



## kit279 (5 February 2010)

Don't rent it until it's in the state that you want it.  Seeding/fertilising/growing to horse suitable state will take a year at least and you don't want to pay for something you can't use, not to mention that you'll plough (ahem) money into someone else's land for them.

If you can find good grazing land, I'd look to be paying £5-10 per acre per week.


----------



## cobface (5 February 2010)

We used to rent our 4 acres out for £250 per year.


----------



## _HP_ (5 February 2010)

I thought it was something like £100 per acre per year?


----------



## pottamus (5 February 2010)

I pay £600 per year for three acres and pay on top for all maintenance inc hedges, harrowing, rolling etc. I have no water or elec and paid for my own field shelter too.


----------



## nijinsky (5 February 2010)

Second the comment about not paying for until it's ready.  We rent a 5 acre field along with our own fields.  Started renting it last year &amp; can't use it until this year, even that, ideally you would leave it til it's second year.  We grazed another field in it's first year, had no choice, although the grass did grow it was very spindley, thin &amp; grazed down very quickly.


----------



## Aoibhin (5 February 2010)

im paying £20 a week for 4 acres (but does include stable, eletrics &amp; water in that) but i am fairly close to you.


----------



## MrsElle (5 February 2010)

I pay £40 a month for 2 acres with water supply.


----------



## _daisy_ (5 February 2010)

i used to rent a 6 acre field for £10 per week per horse - no stables or electric but mains water


----------



## Bowen4Horses (5 February 2010)

cor, the prices really vary don't they?

i'm sitting here, with MAKEUP on (i know, i hardly ever wear makeup!) waiting for him...

... i decided to untuck my skinny jeans from my (odd) knee length socks and take off my hoody (makes me look like a teenager ASBO). so i'm in a polo shirt. did contemplate digging out an old barbour jacket and tweed cap... but thought i might look plebbish...


----------



## lizzypeg (5 February 2010)

i pay 14.50 per pony a week and have 2 on a 7 acre field by themselves.


----------



## Echo Bravo (5 February 2010)

All depended on what you want to pay and what the farmer wants you to pay, just remember there are people out there looking for grazing as well which the farmer will know about.


----------

